# Blutegel.... argh...



## patty4 (17. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Leute,

gestern habe ich mal einen ersten Teich Frühlings-check gemacht.... und als ich einen abgebrochenen Stein aus dem Wasser entfern habe war daran festgesaugt... ein "Alien"... Saugnapf vorne, bräunlich, hinten spitz zulaufend, ca. 4 cm lang.

Ein bisschen wie eine Nacktschnecke - aber sehr beweglich. Nach meiner Recherche würde ich sagen dass das ein __ Blutegel war.

Tja, ich bin ja immer wieder überrascht, was sich da inzwischen alles so im Teich angesiedelt hat - aber ich glaube zukünftig werde ich beim Pflanzenrupfen Handschuhe anziehen.... 

Nächstes Mal versuche ich für Euch ein Foto zu machen...

LG
Patty


----------



## samorai (17. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Patty!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/329106/ 
Du bist nicht die erste!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Apr. 2015)

Die tun dir nix.


----------



## Schrat (4. Mai 2015)

Heute konnte ich so ein Exemplar fotografieren. Vielleicht kann es jemand näher bestimmen?! Länge 10 - 15 cm.
Bild 3 und 4  zeigt den Kopf.


----------



## rollikoi (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

es könnte der medizinische __ Blutegel (Hirudo medicinalis) oder der ungarische Blutegel (Hirudo verdana) sein.
Die beiden saugen Blut.
Es kann aber auch der ähnlich aussehende Pferdeegel (Haemopis sanguisuga) sein der sich von Wasserinsekten ernährt.

LG Bernd


----------



## Patrick K (4. Mai 2015)

Mein grosser (7) letzte Woche, du Papa ich glaub wir haben Zitteraale im Miniteich


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Mai 2015)

Hi Schrat,

dürfte ein Pferdeegel sein, die werden auch groß. Meißt sie sie dunkel mit grünlicher Unterseite, aber es kommen auch bräunliche Exemplare vor die dunkle Flecken tragen


rollikoi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es könnte der medizinische __ Blutegel (Hirudo medicinalis) oder der ungarische Blutegel (Hirudo verdana) sein.
> Die beiden saugen Blut.
> ...



die beiden Blutegel tragen immer 4 bzw. 6 rötliche Streifen welche dem größenmäßig recht ähnlichen Pferdeegel fehlen. Der __ Egel oben hat jedenfalls keine dieser recht auffälligen Streifen


----------



## rollikoi (4. Mai 2015)

Denke Frank hat Recht,
__ Blutegel sind auch ziemlich selten geworden in freier Natur, es wird wohl auf den Pferdeegel rauslaufen.

LG Bernd


----------



## Schrat (19. Juni 2015)

Heute schwamm, recht elegant, wieder einer an mir vorbei. Für ein Unterwasserfoto war es nicht sonnig genug, darum habe ich ihn mal vorsichtig raus gefischt.


----------



## pema (19. Juni 2015)

Lass doch den armen Kerl wieder ins Wasser. Der wohnt doch schließlich da.
petra


----------



## Schrat (19. Juni 2015)

Na was denkst du denn?!   Ich habe ihn nur kurz für das Fotoshooting versucht auf den Stängel zu setzen, der war keine 10 sek. außerhalb von seinen Element...


----------

